

Forget Stealth Startups. We Have a New Issue: Stealth Blogs - robbiea
http://robbieabed.com/forget-stealth-startups-we-have-a-new-issue-stealth-blogs/

======
CPlatypus
Maybe some people just don't have an infinite appetite for self-promotion.
I've had a blog for over a decade - nearly 1700 articles worth. I refer to my
posts sometimes when it's strictly in context for a particular conversation,
but I don't make a habit of posting links on Twitter and Google+ and HN and
Reddit and FSM knows where else just because I think a post is so awesome that
everyone I know (and even more that I don't) must read it immediately. If they
find it in their RSS feed, that's great. If they hear about it from a mutual
friend, that's great too. If somebody else wants to repost it, that's fine
too; at least it means one person besides the author thought it was worth
that. Otherwise, I feel that I'd be demanding too much of my friends'
attention by making sure they see links to the same damn thing in a half-dozen
places before its quality has been vetted by a single other soul. I'm hardly
humble - I do have a blog after all - but I'm not _that_ much of a narcissist.

There is no problem with people who are "too quiet" about their blogs. Au
contraire.

